# Baby bobcat



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

A member of our lease woke up to find a bobcat inside our camp house. She ran outside and he killed her but now we just found a little baby. It definitely sucks knowing he killed the momma. Is it legal to keep the baby and raise it? We have a member with a place to keep it and raise it but not sure if we will have any trouble going thru the check station on the way home. We warmed up some mill and he or she is sleeping now. We are guessing it is a couple weeks old considering the eyes are open.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm sure you can raise it. But I wouldn't ever trust it. I'd give it to a zoo. I would think you would have to spend a ton of time with it.


----------



## diamondback72 (Aug 10, 2011)

My uncle raised 3 of em yrs ago. 2 females and one male. I believe they were a few weeks older than that one. The 2 females were like house cats. The male was mean as hell! He'd just run up, out of nowhere, and bite for no reason. Since u can kill em anytime and anyway u want, i wouldnt think thered b a law against raising em. U can buy live baby ***** for pets. Ull have to ask a game warden to b certain


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

It's not! I new someone who raised one and he was a good pet!


----------



## diamondback72 (Aug 10, 2011)

Bobcats are classified as non game in texas. The regs state that u cant own a live coyote due to disease & certain other non game species for whatever reason, but does not state that u cant own a bobcat. I believe like law dog said, its not illegal


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Hell give it a shot. Might end up a bad *** pet. Might not be good around young kids tho.


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

If the eyes are open I would give it to a rescue/zoo. Eyes closed you have a good chance of an interesting pet.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

I would love to have one to raise. My dad had one as a pet when he was younger along with a ****. The three of them shared the same bed.


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

What man wants a little house cat prancing around. Now a bob cat that would be awesome if you could keep the "wild" out of it. Nothing like your house cat killing raccoons and possums in your yard


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

If you decide to give it to a wildlife rehabilitator, here is the list by county from the TPWD website.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/wild/rehab/list/


----------



## Tx_Biologist (Sep 7, 2012)

I have a female, i received from South Texas 3 yrs a go and still have her, you need to check with the county you reside in. If the county has a dangerous animal ordnance you will need to get a permit to have the cat and all of the regulations that go with it. Contact you local county or city animal control they should be able to tell you. TPWD does not regulate bobcats other than being a fur-bearer for trapping. Raising them requires a special person with lots of patience, and training is a requirement. that's usually where people go wrong. My cat is more of a dog and goes to cage when told to and is affectionate. 

PM me if you would like to talk about the ins and outs of raising them. There is so much more to talk about having one as a pet......


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

It has some mean looking claws in the picture!


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Don't do it, you are asking for many headaches. They can get POed easy and you won't know what hit you. If you do decide to keep it have it de-clawed and keep an eye on it. Don't forget to "doddle" it's bottom with a wet napkin to make it poo. It looks more like 4 or so weeks old.
I think you are crazy for even trying thou.:headknock


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I wouldn't say your crazy. You just gotta be presistant & stay on top of taking care of it. Its not a cow its a wild animal with instincts. I raise birds & they depend on me for everything their in a cage. Just keep an eye on it. Again I'd give it to a zoo. They no how to take care of it. It takes alot of time to care for animals that are born in the wild. 
I have the time to raise one but I wouldn't. Its your call but they can turn on you in a second. Be careful & if you have kids be careful. Last thing be real calm around it.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

HEY NO PITBULL THREADS...oh my bad, yall are talking about raising a wild Bobcat..carry on lol

cute little thing,good luck to the little guy and yourself.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Just whack it and move on.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. What is the best thing to feed him or her at this age?


----------



## Tx_Biologist (Sep 7, 2012)

I used the Hartz kitten milk replacer in powder, used the kitten bottles. Walmart carries the stuff, its important to get replacer high in Taurine an amino acid essential for wild cats. i raised mine on the stuff.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Tx_Biologist said:


> I used the Hartz kitten milk replacer in powder, used the kitten bottles. Walmart carries the stuff, its important to get replacer high in Taurine an amino acid essential for wild cats. i raised mine on the stuff.


Perfect.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Jay Baker said:


> Just whack it and move on.


X2. Cute is only temporary.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

I can see the next thread title. Eaten up by pet bobcat!


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

My little sisters friend had a pet bobcat years back. She would take it out to the horse stables where my sister used to ride and we'd play with it from time to time. It was a very sweet cat, similar to a house cat...although it would get riled up when you gave it something to chase. You'd typically end up getting scratched up when playing with it, but it was simply a case of the cat not knowing any better than it be melicious. It was an awesome pet and I'd keep that one too if it were me.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Texas has NO laws against keeping exotic pets. I have a buddy who's raised them in the past and sold the kittens. Keep in mind the diet is different from a house cat and also that it needs, shots ... it needs it's junk removed, and de-clawing that little bastid is a very good idea ...


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Cat*

How could would that be to walk your pet bobcat down the beach and let it kick every dogs *** that wants to mess with it..


----------



## rangerfab (Aug 22, 2012)

You might not want to ask questions about this on a forum. 

You can get a ticket from the game warden if you decide to keep it. My aunts ranch in starr county found one in an old pick up on the ranch and my cousins raised it for 3 months. The ranch was located in a secluded area of starr county far from people.

4 game wardens surrounded the ranch house all armed with assault rifles, and pretty much gave my aunt a fine for caring for a wild animal. My aunts family doesnt hunt or have hunted ever and has been a working ranch for 200yrs. The game wardens were nice, but they told my aunt if she didnt give up the bobcat she would be arrested and put in jail.

So you might want to think twice about having a bobcat or keep it to yourself. And it will suck if you get emotionally attached to it like a family pet.

My cousin had a friend come over to work on the ranch and saw the pet bobcat & reported it to operation game thief. The next day the game wardens were there.

The bobcat was taken to falcon lake park.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

The ranch next to my buddy's in south Texas had one as a pet. Kept it on a leash. Was very tame for the most part.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

you can take the cat out of the wild but you cant take the wild out of the cat ....

with that being said, I can see it taking down neighborhood dogs.... and I would feel bad, but laugh if my lab came across one ... she hates cats and loves to chase them....

I wish I had a bob cat that would take out all the dove that keep craping on my truck at night, in town

Good job on trying to help it along the way, but my guess is after you get it up and going it should be released


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

rangerfab said:


> ... 4 game wardens surrounded the ranch house all armed with assault rifles, and pretty much gave my aunt a fine for caring for a wild animal. My aunts family doesnt hunt or have hunted ever and has been a working ranch for 200yrs. The game wardens were nice, but they told my aunt if she didnt give up the bobcat she would be arrested and put in jail ...


There is ABSOLUTELY no way that happened unless they were there for something which is a version of the story you'd never have heard unless you went to court, and/or someone blew the whistle on her for something else (perhaps even a b.s. phone call) and she fought them over another reason and they needed to hold her.

Again - Bobcats are not game animals and Texas has VERY loose to no laws surrounding keeping exotic animals as pets.

There are more Tigers in Texas in cages on peoples ranches than there are in the wild.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*City Ordinances*

I don't know where you live, but wild animals are a no no in every city code of ordinances I ever heard of.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I'ma be on my bes' behavior from now on. I can't wait for subsequent threads about said puddy cat


----------



## rangerfab (Aug 22, 2012)

The story is the way it happened. Take it for however you want, but thats what happened.

There was a game warden from jim hogg, zapata, and the other 2 from starr. They gave her a ticket for having a wild animal. Even though it was a secluded ranch they insisted the baby bobcat should be left out in the wild and let mother nature take its course, whether it lives or dies.

If it makes you feel better ask a game warden.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't "feel" anything about it. All I'm saying is I don't think that's the WHOLE story. I know a guy that has legally bred and sold bobcat kittens in Texas ...


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

I would love to have it. I have a picture of my Grandfather with his pet Bobcat. I have raised many Raccoons and had a ball with them. I think the law states that it is illegal to keep any wild animal that wasnt purchased by a licensed dealer/breeder but I have never had any issues with law.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Talked to the GW and everything is fine with keeping the kitten it just can not be sold at anytime. My buddy went to Laredo and picked up some formula and a bottle from petco. She is doing good and eating great.


----------



## Tx_Biologist (Sep 7, 2012)

I work for TPWD and THERE ARE NO LAWS ON KEEPING BOBCATS FOR PETS. Before I kept mine I researched the laws thoroughly. Only local laws are governed for dangerous cats. Do you do diligence before getting to attached. They are not game animals but furbearers and only if you sell the pelt it falls under TPWD scrutiny.

My cat has its quirks and she is treated a little different from most other domestic cats. They play rough, really rough but that is where disciplined and proper training keep the cat level headed and affectionate. Most nights she sleeps in my lap while I watch TV. She is a wild animal and most times you are not going to get her to do something if she does not want to do it. Put it this way for training purposes I buy lots of chicken winglets and feet for her. If you plan on keeping her declawing the front is a very wise choice.....DO NOT VACCINATE THE CAT WITH REGULAR FELINE VACCINE IT MAY KILL HER, I know from experience, she may have a reaction to the vaccine. Only vaccinate for rabies. Spaying is a necessity as you will pay for it later if you don't do it early. Find a good vet that will work on her that is the best advice i can give you. The offer is still there for assistance in getting advice on the most entertaining cat you could own.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

How often should we feed it and make it go to the bathroom? I read some where that it should only be fed during the day but not sure if that is correct.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

slabnabbin said:


> Talked to the GW and everything is fine with keeping the kitten it just can not be sold at anytime. My buddy went to Laredo and picked up some formula and a bottle from petco. She is doing good and eating great.
> View attachment 559268


Look at the little claws on that son of a ***** ... !!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

do they shed more or less than domestic cats?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> do they shed more or less than domestic cats?


I'm gonna guess more J. They have to put on a sho'nuff winter coat and then lose it come summer.


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

I hope it works out for you and the cat


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Man that thing's got some friggin CLAWS! 

There are probably more out in the woods somewhere starving, sounds like momma was in the process of moving the den.


----------



## Tx_Biologist (Sep 7, 2012)

Feed her as much as she wants I figured every 4 hrs. You can decrease that as she gets older Bathroom her with a wet towel before you feed her and when you are finished feeding her. It seemed to help her by purring to her while I fed her

They shed less than a domestic cat only twice a year at the season change, only downfall it's very fine like fluff.


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Have you ever heard of "Bengal Cats" look them up they are a mix between bengal and domestic cat. Maybe you could start a new breed. If it is illegal you might just need a permit that's the way it is if you want to keep baby squirrels.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*bob*



slabnabbin said:


> Talked to the GW and everything is fine with keeping the kitten it just can not be sold at anytime. My buddy went to Laredo and picked up some formula and a bottle from petco. She is doing good and eating great.
> View attachment 559268


keep the pics coming as the kitten gets along. if you need "advice", i have a veterinarian in midland who has 3 full grown adults that she has raised and many that she has re-habbed back to wild. she knows bob pretty good. one male is mean as heck, the 2 females are in the house!


----------



## trozacky (Feb 24, 2010)

That's awesome. I always wanted a pet bobcat. Good luck but I have to go I think I heard four heavily armed game wardens surrounding my house. I hope the didn't hear I have dogs.


----------



## sureshot840 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Wild Cats*

They make good pets & don't bite much - - just have to start handling them very young. They will never lose the "hunter" instinct - my bengals eat lizards, geckos, insects, spiders that get in the house & it doesn't take them long to grab a bird if they go outside.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

Cool in the spring you can go to TSC and get some peepers then block off the kitchen. I used to love sitting in the deer stand and watching the wild ones chase rabbits in Mason.


----------

